# Wifi Router with dd-wrt support



## Flake (Sep 25, 2016)

I have been using Asus RT-N13U B1 router for last 4-5 years. It stopped working last and I am looking for new router. dd-wrt supported router database is not much help. 
Has anyone using any router with dd-wrt or openwrt firmware?
I need a router with USB support for torrenting. Please suggest a router with in 4-5k budget.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2016)

First go here for a list of routers supporting DD WRT :
Supported Devices - DD-WRT Wik


----------



## Flake (Sep 28, 2016)

topgear said:


> First go here for a list of routers supporting DD WRT :
> Supported Devices - DD-WRT Wik


I know about that list and mentioned it my first post. List is very long and I don't want to pick one randomly. Its not easy to check pros and cons of each and every router too. I used Asus RTN-13U B1 for more than 4 years and it worked like charm with dd-wrt. It stopped working a few days back. Something went wrong with broadband lines and all the routers in my locality went kaput. Its time to upgrade. 

I just want to know if anyone using any Router with dd-wrt or openwrt?


----------

